# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  شبکه کردن ویندوز اصلی با VMware

## mahdi68

سلام
چه جوری میشه ویندوز اصلی که رو سیستم نصب هست با ویندوزی که رو VMware نصب هست شبکه کرد ؟؟؟ آیا همچین چیزی ممکن هست ؟؟؟ من میخوام واسه تست و تمرین شبکه کردن این کار بکنم اینم بگم که ویندوز اصلی 7  هست و مجازی XP
متشکرم

----------


## somaye.h

> سلام
> چه جوری میشه ویندوز اصلی که رو سیستم نصب هست با ویندوزی که رو VMware نصب هست شبکه کرد ؟؟؟ آیا همچین چیزی ممکن هست ؟؟؟ من میخوام واسه تست و تمرین شبکه کردن این کار بکنم اینم بگم که ویندوز اصلی 7 هست و مجازی XP
> متشکرم


 
سلام 
اگه بخواهید یه شبکه workgroupداشته باشین کافی آی پی ها رو ست کنید 
اما اگه بخواهید یه شبکه domainداشته باشید باید! یه ویندوزه سرور داشته باشین!!!

----------


## naserrezaee

دوست من روش کلی کار رو به صورت تصویری البته در ویندوز ایکس پی براتون گذاشتم در ویندوز 7 هم روش کلی کار همین است فقط جای بعضی گزینه ها متفاوت است.
در ضمن بعد از این کار درون ویندوز مجازی یک آی پی در رنج و ساب نت همون آی پی که به ویندوز اصلی می دهید ست کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## mahdi68

> دوست من روش کلی کار رو به صورت تصویری البته در ویندوز ایکس پی براتون گذاشتم در ویندوز 7 هم روش کلی کار همین است فقط جای بعضی گزینه ها متفاوت است.
> در ضمن بعد از این کار درون ویندوز مجازی یک آی پی در رنج و ساب نت همون آی پی که به ویندوز اصلی می دهید ست کنید.
> موفق باشید


سلام
دوست عزیز من طبق مراحلی که تو عکس ها گذاشته بودین عمل کردم ولی وقتی از هر دو ویندوز پینگ میکنم Request Time Out  میده !!!

----------


## mahdi68

آیا امکانش هست که دو تا سیستم عامل که از یک نوع نیستند بشه با هم شبکه کرد ؟؟؟ مثلا ویندوز 7 با XP و یا ویندوز با لینوکس ؟؟؟

----------


## mirmousavi.m

بله، مشکلی نخواهند داشت.

----------


## mahdi68

پس چرا من نمیتونم پینگ کنم ؟؟؟ کسی تا حالا این کار کرده ؟؟؟

----------


## n_samay

باسلام
جیگرم شمابرای این کار باید توی تنظیمات که درvmware انجام میدی host only انتخاب کنی و اگخ میخوای به بیرون ارتباط داشته باشی بریج و اگه توی سیستم میزبانت اینترنت داری و میخوای تویاونم داشته باشی nat رو انتخاب کن به همین سادگی وبه همین خوشمزگی خودش همه کارها رو انجام میده در اصل دو تا کارت شبکه مجازی رو سیستم میزبان نصب میکنه که یکی مربوط به هاست هستش و یکی مربوط به نت که اگه بخوای دستی این کار رو انجام بدی باید از دو تا کارت شبکه ای که رو سیستم میزبان هستش شماره 8 رو انتخاب کنی و در تنظیمات شبکه vmware وام نت 8 رو انتخاب کنی و رنج آیپی هردو رو توی یه رنج قرار بدی
یا حق

----------


## mahdi68

سلام
بلاخره مشکل را یافتم , باید firewall ها غیر فعال کرد
متشکر از همگی

----------


## vahid4030

من vmware 8 رو نصب کردم.بعد تو این برنامه هم ویندوز ایکس پی نصب کردم و هم 7 و تو هردو تا ویندوز یه درایو بیشتر ندارم با چیکار کنم که بقیه درایوهارو هم داشته باشم.

----------

